# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  quad gutter mitres...

## Roadhouse

Hey all,  
I need to replace a bit of quad and need some help on the external corner mitre. I may be able to use the existing piece as a template, but if not, how the hell do you do it? 
I can draw a straight line down the back of the gutter, and can even draw a 45 degree line from that along the bottom of the gutter, but I am stumped when working out the line around the curve between bottom and front sections, as well as the line along the front of the gutter.  :Confused:  
1. where on the curve between bottom and front sections do I stop my 45 degree line gthat is along the bottom?
2. Once the answer to point 1 is found, do I simply draw a 45 degree line from this point to the top of the front section?  
Sounds easy but because it isn't a square profile, it aint!  
Help!!

----------


## Bedford

Use a premade corner, http://www.renovateforum.com/f232/jo...tering-100571/ 
Most plumbing places will have them.

----------


## ringtail

Yep, just buy them.

----------


## barney118

make the 45 mark on the bottom and cut to that, use a 90 deg external corner bracket.

----------


## plum

Make sure you allow a 10mm lap on the 'flow' side.

----------


## Roadhouse

> Use a premade corner, http://www.renovateforum.com/f232/jo...tering-100571/ 
> Most plumbing places will have them.

  guttering is 125 quad from Stramit but looked through their website and can't see any pre-mades. Would the plumbing places have it in the right colour (colourbond monolith) or will it be unpainted? Pre-made would certainly make the job easy...

----------


## Roadhouse

> make the 45 mark on the bottom and cut to that, use a 90 deg external corner bracket.

  Hey barney118, can you expand on this please. Understand 45 along the bottom, but once I get to the edge of the bottom where it meets the front, where's my line go? i.e. what angle is my line along the front face of the gutter??

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Have a look at this Stratco Quad Gutter - square gutter, Smoothline round, half round gutters, OG gutter, Quad gutters, eaves gutter, gutter kits under PDF's then installation guides, has some handy info for mitres.

----------


## Roadhouse

> G'day, 
> Have a look at this Stratco Quad Gutter - square gutter, Smoothline round, half round gutters, OG gutter, Quad gutters, eaves gutter, gutter kits under PDF's then installation guides, has some handy info for mitres.

  Thanks for that. Have read these and wasn't going down this path as I have a length that needs to meet up with an existing length at the corner rather than a longer length that I can bend with a mitre around the corner.

----------


## Godzilla73

No dramas, maybe buy the shortest piece you can or try and get a damaged bit from stramit to have a practice on first. I did this when i replaced a few down pipes.

----------


## Roadhouse

> No dramas, maybe buy the shortest piece you can or try and get a damaged bit from stramit to have a practice on first. I did this when i replaced a few down pipes.

  spot on there! Have been practising on an offcut and am almost there but not happy with my line along the front of the gutter. will get there by trial and error if I can't get an exact process or measurements...

----------


## Roadhouse

for anyone who cares, I simply traced the new cast external bracket onto the gutter and drew another line slightly over to match the centre line of the bracket to give me the correct cut line.

----------

